# [Commission]Warmachine Collection- Updated 1/20/15



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

So I picked up a commission for several Warmachine pieces from both the Cygnar and Mercenaries armies. There are several pieces that I am going to be working on over the next several weeks, culminating on the massively cool Cygnar Storm Strider. However, I started with a pretty monochromatic piece, Anastasia di Bray from the Mercenaries line.


















I am looking forward to your comments and critiques, on this one and I will be starting on Lanyssa Ryssyll, Nyss Sorcerer, in the next day or so.


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

Comments AND critiques. What critiques? A masterful job there! + rep to you kind sir!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well...... Not as many comments as I was hoping for. Was really hoping to get some comments on how the monochromatic scheme worked out on Anastasia. But hey, you get that sometimes. 

Well if you look at the plog in the future I would love to hear whether or not you think the scheme works or doesn't. 

The next piece up on the block is Lanyssa Ryssyll. I believe that she is actually from the Hordes Minions line, but needless to say her studio scheme, which is what the client wants, is full of natural colors, browns and greys, and some metallics. Here she is unpainted:


















Until next update.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good bud, glad I talked you into taking some commission work? Now invest that money nau!


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Anastasia look great man, you really make these black/grey minis work. However, I think that a different choice in hair color would have made here pop more, like a red head or a blond!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

troybuckle said:


> Anastasia look great man, you really make these black/grey minis work. However, I think that a different choice in hair color would have made here pop more, like a red head or a blond!


I agree my man. The client however wanted the studio scheme and that calls for black hair. 

Thanks for the comments man!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Made some progress on Lanyssa. I love the cloak on this model, just full of texture and menacing. C&C always welcome.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ben do you just skip my comments now?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Ben do you just skip my comments now?


:blush:, No I thought I hit multi-quote, but apparently not. Thanks for the kind words my friend, and for the most part I am enjoying the commission work, though lately I have had the painting blahs.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I finished up Lanyssa Ryssyl this evening. I am pretty happy with her and I loved having the opportunity to work with a different color pallet than I am used to. 


















Up next is the Stone Keeper:


















I am going to try to work some OSL onto him, and I am looking forward to all those robes. Comments and critiques most welcome.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good buddy. Love the cloak and the color choices.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Looking good buddy. Love the cloak and the color choices.


Cheers bud! I am really looking forward to the next guy. That round gem thing in the middle of his armor plates is going to get some OSL, and the studio scheme for the robes is really nice.


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

They are looking superb! Keep it up Midge! Lovin the work


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Great work bringing out that cloak. I really do love it, it has lots of depth to it. 

Can't wait to see how you tackle that stonekeeper... Should be a nice model to go to town on (especially those gems in there).


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Stellar work on Lanyssa Ryssyl, only problem is that I want bigger pics lol!!!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

troybuckle said:


> Stellar work on Lanyssa Ryssyl, only problem is that I want bigger pics lol!!!


hahaha, Larry says that all the time. I size my photos to fit on my web site. Unfortunately that means smaller pictures.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Midge... you know you can resize images to only show up a certain size on the site but clickable to be larger.... just saying.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

pah..... That is something that you computer savy folks can do....... ahem.....


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Midge913 said:


> hahaha, Larry says that all the time. I size my photos to fit on my web site. Unfortunately that means smaller pictures.


For any other models the pic size wouldn't matter - these dark and brooding ladies are hard to see though, especially the detail, when its just a little picture.:search:

From my squinting at the screen I would say that, although I'm not a huge user of monochrome colour schemes, or even naturals, these ladies dont suffer any for it. In fact it gives them a menacing air and a dark edge to their character.:security:

Cracking stuff as usual midge.:grin:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Lanyssa's skin tone really seems to be the focal point of that particular model. It gives good contrast to the rest of the model. Looking very fine.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

True Ben you are the guy who crashed your website installing a theme package. Dave and I were talking about that last night .


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> True Ben you are the guy who crashed your website installing a theme package. Dave and I were talking about that last night .


Shhhhhhhhhhh...... Don't air all my dirty laundry where hundreds of people will see it:laugh::headbutt:

Shaantius and Dragon thanks for the kind comments! I didn't have the motivation to get any painting done tonight, but I got some prep work on some of the other pieces in this commission done. Hopefully tomorrow night will prove more fruitful.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I got a good amount of work done on the Stone Keeper this evening. The robes are mostly done, the gold and the flesh tones are still at basecoat, but the freehand marbling in the green plates on the shoulders and top of the head are done. 


































Comments and Critiques most welcome.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

The blue is beautiful well done.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Thats a sweet combination of the blue,gold and green Midge. Good stuff - I'll catch it when its done.:victory:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

You still working on the skin? The gold is a bit overpowering though.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Gold and skin tones are still at basecoat stage. No shading or highlighting.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice to see you using the new marbling technique on this mini as well!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

troybuckle said:


> Nice to see you using the new marbling technique on this mini as well!


Thanks, the studio scheme has a rather flat looking green under the gold. I thought that this spruced it up a bit.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Got some more work done on the Stone Keeper. Some things that aren't reading well in the photos: The little glowing runes inside the stone pieces of armor on his chest and back, they are definitely washed out, and the OSL around the gem. Not really sure what is up with that, and I may go back and revisit this tomorrow and add another brighter layer. Anyhow, pics:


















C&C welcome as always.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The OLS should be reflecting off the bottom of the shoulders as well.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

From what little I know about OSL I would say that it needs to stretch a little further over the chest, to, as Djinn says, the underside edges of the shoulders.

Also, I've found that without contrast, or deep shadow, the brightness of the glow can be washed out and duller than intended. I'd lighten the OSL up a bit closer to the gem, with a bit more high contrast shadows in the surrounding armour.

Its still a good piece though. Looking forward to seeing where it goes from here.


----------



## Imp Blackheart (Nov 29, 2010)

hate to ask.. but what does OLS stand for. and the blue cape work looks great, although to my eye it kinda looks like it could use some slight white added blue highlighting. or maybe its just me  great models so far man!


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

OSL is object source lighting. Basicly its a trick of the eye to make it look like something is glowing.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, comments, critiques, and questions. As stevey said OSL is object source lighting, it is creating a glow effect on other parts of the model that seem to be coming from an ambient light source either on the model itself or on the base. 

On that topic I went back and changed up the gem in the middle. I realized that part of why the OSL was looking weird was that the glow was brighter than the light source, i.e. the gem, so I went back and changed the gem to appear to be glowing more. Let me know what you think. I am still trying to get the hang of the technique and I am finding it a challenging one. I finished up the model, basing it this morning, so I would C&C on the model as a whole as well. 


















I am not sure what I will be working on next in the cue, but I am thinking I am going to tackle one of the units in the list.


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

The OSL is better now, the brighter gem and more glow all around. Maybe it is not that apparent cause it is a similar colour to the robes, I mean it might have been easier to paint red/orange glow sth that clearly stands out form the main colour of the model. I am not saying that you should change it just that it might have been easier to do with the different colour.
good job as always Midge!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Siskin said:


> The OSL is better now, the brighter gem and more glow all around. Maybe it is not that apparent cause it is a similar colour to the robes, I mean it might have been easier to paint red/orange glow sth that clearly stands out form the main colour of the model. I am not saying that you should change it just that it might have been easier to do with the different colour.
> good job as always Midge!


It would have been easier with a different color I agree, but I was trying to stick with the studio scheme as close as possible. Thanks for the comments and compliments Siskin!

I am back to the commissions tonight after some busy days on my Dwarfs and I am starting in on a unit of Highshield Gunners for the Mercenary line. I am working on a test model for them, attempting to replicate the studio scheme. Here is what I have come up with so far:


























Here is the studio scheme that the client has requested: I have gone a bit darker for some things just to give a bit more definition to different areas than the studio scheme, but I think I am pretty close on the armor:










Going well I think. Hopefully more tomorrow.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Ohhh, you have been busy my friend! I would have to say that the OSL looks better now than it did before. Your golds and bronzes are always astonishing Midge. Your clients should be very happy.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Ohhh, you have been busy my friend! I would have to say that the OSL looks better now than it did before. Your golds and bronzes are always astonishing Midge. Your clients should be very happy.


Thanks bud! I certainly hope he will be happy. 

I got more work done on my Highshield test model. I am pretty pleased with how he is shaping up. The shield is not done, but that is all that is left:


































Comments and critiques are most welcome.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well it has been a couple of days since I posted an update and that is mostly because real life has been crazy busy not giving me a lot of time to paint. Anyway tonight I finished up the test model for the Highshield Regiment that I have been working on. Did some clean up work on the body and finished the shield arm. After finishing that up I started assembly lining basecoats onto the 9 remaining models. I am hoping to knock them out fairly quickly as a group. Anyway here are photos of the finished test model.


































Comments and critiques most welcome.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Are the pouches metallic or just an odd shine on them? The face seems to be looking the wrong way. Kinda just staring off into nothing. Also a bit to much gray. Very monochromic and nothing really to break it up.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Are the pouches metallic or just an odd shine on them?


There just seems to be an odd shine on them in the photos for some reason. they are just grey, dullcote sealer. 



djinn24 said:


> The face seems to be looking the wrong way. Kinda just staring off into nothing.


I think that may be the angle of the photos but I am not sure. Looking at the piece he looks like he is looking through the gap between the shield and the rifle. 



djinn24 said:


> Also a bit to much gray. Very monochromic and nothing really to break it up.


That is the studio scheme mate, what the client requested. A lot of the models in the Mercenaries line have a monochromatic scheme, lots of browns and greys. I tried to do a bit with the pouches and straps to break things up a bit, but there is only so much you can do 

Thanks for the comments man! Hopefully I will be able to get some more work done on them tomorrow night.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well I know that they don't look like much now, but I thought that I would post this photo anyway. I have been having some extreme motivational issues when it comes to the painting table, and I am hoping that WIP photos will motivate me. I always enjoy watching the pieces evolve from start to finish and I will take anything I can get. I will be back in behind the brush tomorrow night so hopefully I will have some decent progress after that.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well I am hoping by the lack of response to this log you all are just amazed and speechless at the models and are just unable to speak..... not really. These models have been a challenge to really get behind. All the greys involved really leave nothing to get excited about, but now that the shading and layers are starting to emerge from the endless sea of grey I am starting to get a bit more pumped about progressing them along. Anyhow they are looking better than the did last night, but obviously there is still a long way to go. 


























Comments & critiques are most welcome.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well I got some more work done on the Highshields this evening. Nothing really exciting or photo worthy but a couple more layers of grey have been applied. Hopefully I will be able to sit down tomorrow night and get some more work done on them. I will take photos after tomorrows session.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Midge, I think you stuff always looks great dude and it's nice see that you take progress shots...I have already ran into a problem or two with trying to remember how the hell I painted something, I need to take better notes!

Anyways, your minis always turn out tight so keep up the great work bro!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Midge, I think you stuff always looks great dude and it's nice see that you take progress shots...I have already ran into a problem or two with trying to remember how the hell I painted something, I need to take better notes!
> 
> Anyways, your minis always turn out tight so keep up the great work bro!
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch man!!!! I appreciate the kind words my man!

Well I got off my ass and got some more work done on the Highshields tonight. I can honestly say that I am struggling with this unit. I just can't get them to look quite how I want, but I am going to just move on with them. I am calling the armor and the pouches done. Still a lot of work to do on the fabrics, trousers, straps, and buckles, not to mention the weapon arms that still need to be completed. Comments and critiques are always welcome!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I've said it before, I'll say it again. Midge, you are a painting machine. You must have the highest output of completed work of anybody on here, and all of it the highest quality. It baffles me how you juggle so many projects and keep your standards so high.

I'm not usually a fan of the Warmachine models, but you've done a fantastic job on these guys.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I've said it before, I'll say it again. Midge, you are a painting machine. You must have the highest output of completed work of anybody on here, and all of it the highest quality. It baffles me how you juggle so many projects and keep your standards so high.
> 
> I'm not usually a fan of the Warmachine models, but you've done a fantastic job on these guys.


Thanks KF!!! I really appreciate the kind words and encouragement, especially since I feel like I am struggling with these guys. I am hoping to get this unit done in the next couple of days so I can move onto the next unit in the que. Thanks for following along mate!


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Don't worry about these guys, I think these are working. The contrast between the light and dark grey is high enough to avoid them becoming too monochromatic. Some warm dwarf skintone will also counter the cold grey a bit, so finishing the skin will change the overall look of these things dramatically I think.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Midge,

I admire your steadfast determination my friend. The Rhulic army does seem like it would pose a serious challenge to your motivation. The monotone gray scheme is very drab and not exciting. This is by no means a slam on your superior painting skills, simply a statement of understanding about your lack of motivation. I have all confidence that you will complete them to your standard and the client will be quite pleased with your work.

One suggestion, that you'd of course have to run passed your client would be to add an olive drab green to the mix, or a pale blue, just to splash a bit of colour and variety in and spice it up a bit. Many of the Rhulic units use earthtones or muted greens or blues in their colouring and a number of them are featured on the PRivateer Press website.

Good luck brother, soldier on.

FFX


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

elmir said:


> Don't worry about these guys, I think these are working. The contrast between the light and dark grey is high enough to avoid them becoming too monochromatic. Some warm dwarf skintone will also counter the cold grey a bit, so finishing the skin will change the overall look of these things dramatically I think.


Thanks bud! I appreciate the vote of confidence. I am pleased to report that you were absolutely right. See below. 



Firefighter X said:


> Midge,
> 
> I admire your steadfast determination my friend. The Rhulic army does seem like it would pose a serious challenge to your motivation. The monotone gray scheme is very drab and not exciting. This is by no means a slam on your superior painting skills, simply a statement of understanding about your lack of motivation. I have all confidence that you will complete them to your standard and the client will be quite pleased with your work.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments and words of encouragement. Both you and elmir helped push me through to the point that I have all the greys done until I start into the weapon arms. Fortunately the arms have lots of things that break up the monotony more skin visible, the rifles, and the shields which all provide some contrasts in and of themselves. 

I really made a push on these guys tonight. I got everything done on the bodies save the faces and a bit of details. But the straps, pouches, buckles, armor, and trousers are all complete barring some touch ups that may be needed later. The addition of both the some basing material and the skin base color add a lot of contrast. Onto the pics:


























































Comments and critiques most welcome.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

They look good my brotha, the helmets however cast a dark shadow over their faces so its very hard to see the work you did there. Did you add some wet effects to their base or is that just paint drying? Anyways, stay positive mate, YOU GOT THIS!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> They look good my brotha, the helmets however cast a dark shadow over their faces so its very hard to see the work you did there. Did you add some wet effects to their base or is that just paint drying? Anyways, stay positive mate, YOU GOT THIS!


Thanks for the compliments man!! Yeah I agree that it is hard to see some of the faces just based on the angles of the sculpt, but the faces are coming together. Finally the shine on the bases is wet wash. I was bushed and ready to go to bed, didn't want to wait for the damn things to dry before I photoed them 

Well I made some good progress on the details tonight. I got the bodies on these three guys completely done, details and all:










These guys I got the faces and skin tones all done, and I am slowly progressing through the details on them. 


















I am soooooo glad that I got the skin tones done tonight, it really helps to break up the scheme and add some much needed contrast. Once again thanks for all the comments and words of encouragement folks I really appreciate it and look forward to hearing any other comments or critiques you all may have to contribute.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Yup, this worked out just fine, just like I imagined it would. 

Only 1 word of caution... The shields these guys run seem pretty big. They may make the grey a bit dominant again, so that's something to keep in mind when chosing the colours for them (unless your client insists on them being fully grey ofcourse).


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

That sure did make them pop more, those goggles on their head draw me in and look FANTASTIC!


----------



## ambusam (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm the client. After seeing the discussion on the Highshields I thought I'd throw in my 2 cents.

My request for studio scheme comes from the fact that I have acquired painted models from a number of different sources, as well as sometimes paint my own. By trying to keep them all studio, I can make sure they all look somewhat like they go together on the table. 
There is also a role playing game associated with Warmachine (with a new revision due out next year) and by keeping things in studio I can have my models fit in with supplied descriptions. I have no doubt, however, that if I gave Ben free reign he'd produce something awesome.

That is not to say I don't consider what he has already done for me as awesome. Far from it. The essence of awesomeness can be found in many different aspects of a model. Consider these Highshields. As has been pointed out, they are very grey. So grey, in fact, that they started to sap Bens motivation. That's pretty darn grey. However, Ben pushed through and managed to take that grey and imbue these models with a sense of life. It's not necessarily about the color pallet. Looking at these models, I see a bunch of mercenary dwarfs that have chosen utility in their armor manufacturing. I see armor that has been worn and maintained on the battlefield. It looks more real, and gives me a window into how these dwarfs think and operate. 
If I can put models on the table and make my opponent think 'Holy shoot! Those guys mean business!' that means more to me then them thinking 'Wow! Those models really pop!'. To me, that's awesome. And that's what Ben has, and continues to deliver. 

I have dealt with a number of different commission painters in my time collecting these miniatures. Hands down, Ben is the best at keeping me updated with progress, and asking pertinent questions about where to head next. And, as stated above, I'm very impressed with the quality return on my investment. If I had the resources, I'd keep him on retainer. 
I suppose I should offer some thanks to the other members of the forum here, as I see your comments and critiques have had a positive effect. Consider me grateful. A special thanks to those who encouraged him to take commissions in the first place. I hope others will come to appreciate his work as I have.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Well said sir...well said


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

ambusam said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm the client. After seeing the discussion on the Highshields I thought I'd throw in my 2 cents.
> 
> ...


Welcome to Heresy mate!!!! Glad to see you following along with my progress here in the project log. I must say that I humbled by your comments and quite honestly spurred to greater ambition by them. I am currently at the painting table working on the highshields and as they come together with the details getting completed I must say that the grey, while it was a slight trial to get motivated doing it, really works for these guys as a whole. Hearing your description regarding what you see in them has really gotten me behind the concept and I am hoping that with the changes we talked about earlier today they will turn out looking great. 

Again thank you so much for the wonderful words. More pics incoming later tonight!


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey bud - been a while since my last comments so I thought I'd say hello again.

Hello again.:laugh:

In all seriousness - those Highshields, whilst from a system I know almost nothing about, look awesome. Yes there's a lot of grey. So what - thats very often a realistic combat uniform. What has amazed me is the sheer volume, coupled with the level of quality that you can churn out.

I consider myself to be a reasonably good painter ( I'm no master, but good enough! ), but I could never attain the numbers that you paint without a serious drop in overall quality - an issue you obviously dont suffer from. :victory:

It has to be said mate - your client is getting his moneys worth and more ( and I'm sure he would agree ).

Keep it going Midge, its always good to see your work.:biggrin:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

DecrepitDragon said:


> Hey bud - been a while since my last comments so I thought I'd say hello again.
> 
> Hello again.:laugh:
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch mate, I really appreciate you stopping by and your comments are always encouraging and helpful.

I am pleased to announce that I seem to have gotten over whatever the roadblock was to my motivation for all things painting tonight. The Highshields are really starting to shape up and I happily report that the main bodies of all 9 guys are now done and tomorrow night I will be moving onto the rifle arms. If I get done with those, though I think it unlikely as wood grain does take a while, I will move onto the shields. For now the pics, not the best pics but I am in a hurry to get to bed, I am bushed.:lazy2:


















































































As always I really appreciate all of your comments, especially in the last couple of weeks as I have been struggling to really get moving on things, it has really helped. Hopefully I will have some more good progress to share come tomorrow night.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> As always I really appreciate all of your comments, especially in the last couple of weeks as I have been struggling to really get moving on things, it has really helped. Hopefully I will have some more good progress to share come tomorrow night.


GOOD! You better appreciate it ...LOL! When you do great work, like yourself, you deserve it!

As for the grey...Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, yes thats a long hmmm. Has anyone seen my army? LMAO!!! Grey galore!

Anyways, time to through those last coals on the fire Midge and knock these guys out!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> GOOD! You better appreciate it ...LOL! When you do great work, like yourself, you deserve it!
> 
> As for the grey...Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, yes thats a long hmmm. Has anyone seen my army? LMAO!!! Grey galore!
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA! True you have much more grey about than I do! Thanks mate!

A non-picture update tonight. I got all the arms for these guys off to a good start. I decided to go ahead and do both arms, leaving just the shields for later. So I got the first couple of steps on the armor on the arms done as well as the leathers and gun stocks. Hopefully tomorrow will show some more progress. Not much point in a picture update as things are just base layers and washes, but tomorrow night should show some more progress based on tonight's push.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good bro!


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

The goggles are looking great adds a much needed splash of colour. Some snout the top left guy has btw.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Looking good bro!


Thanks my man!!!



stevey293 said:


> The goggles are looking great adds a much needed splash of colour. Some snout the top left guy has btw.


I agree. The gun stocks are helping out quite nicely as well if you would see below...... and yeah some of these guys really have quite the nose. 


















































































I still have quite a bit of work to do on the armor, the gloves, the skin, and the highlights on the metallics, but they are definitely starting to shape up. Comments and critiques are most welcome.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Excellent painting Midge. The goggles look particularly well painted. Good job on the skin tones and the metallics, they look great already. I shall definitely be following your progress


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Red Corsairs said:


> Excellent painting Midge. The goggles look particularly well painted. Good job on the skin tones and the metallics, they look great already. I shall definitely be following your progress


Thanks mate! Glad you like them!

Well I got back to the commission tonight. I have been super busy this week trying to get ready for the holiday's, as well as celebrating my son's sixth birthday, and general real life stuff. I managed to get the rest of the main bodies done tonight which is great!!!! Tomorrow I am hoping to sit down and get the shields progressed, and then it should be smooth sailing for this unit. I am actually, despite all my moaning about this unit, most pleased with them. Now that I see them mostly completed and all grouped together as a squad, the are quickly becoming one of my favorite group of models I have done thus far. I decided not to do individual shots, as not much has changed save for the highlighting and skin on the arms, and I wanted to show them as a group. Here are the 9 that I am still working on, the test model decided he was shy and skipped out on the photo up










Comments and critiques most welcome.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Are those glaringly obvious sticking out like their nose moldlines I see on some of the rifles?


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Looking at the close ups id say they are ment to be there as part if the sight.

Cracking work though. They dont look close to as grey as before now the arms are on.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Are those glaringly obvious sticking out like their nose moldlines I see on some of the rifles?





stevey293 said:


> Looking at the close ups id say they are ment to be there as part if the sight.
> 
> Cracking work though. They dont look close to as grey as before now the arms are on.


As stevey said they are part of the top of the barrell. Up close you can see the ring attachments and what not. Thanks for the compliments stevey! I should be back to the painting table Monday night to try and finish out the shields, then there are like 5-6 guys who have backpacks. Almost done with them!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

OK, I figured they where not but damn you know me and mold lines. They are looking good though the guns could use a bit more shine up on the top of them. Can't wait to see these guys finished up, very nice job on t hem so far.


----------



## lunawolf (Sep 30, 2011)

You sir amaze me on every project log you do. You achieve a really high standard of greatness. Can you give me a tad of your skill for X-Mas ?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> OK, I figured they where not but damn you know me and mold lines. They are looking good though the guns could use a bit more shine up on the top of them. Can't wait to see these guys finished up, very nice job on t hem so far.


Thanks bud. I think I am pretty happy with the way that the guns shine, it reads a bit less from a further out shot. Compliments are much appreciated. 



lunawolf said:


> You sir amaze me on every project log you do. You achieve a really high standard of greatness. Can you give me a tad of your skill for X-Mas ?


High praise indeed sir. I am not sure if I can work out the logistics of a skill transference, but if you could there are others far better than me that I would recommend stealing from first. Thanks for the compliments, I do appreciate it. 

Well I am back after a hiatus from the painting table, that lasted far longer than I had hoped. With the Christmas holdiay weekend just past, I had no time what so ever to paint. I felt like I went from one Christmas party to another, ate to much food and then passed out after getting my sugar charged, present amped children to bed. The past five days have felt like a whirlwind. On top of that the last two days I have had a killer cold that has knocked me on my ass. Well, tonight I finally got to sit down and work on the Highshields and, though I have no pictures to show you due to my inability to locate the camera, I made excellent progress on them. All the shields now have the wood grain on the back done, the metal parts of the shields have been base coated and washed, with a few highlights in the recesses on the alternate color, and they are ready for final highlights. I am hoping that I will be able to knock out the shields tomorrow night, but we have people coming over yet again, and then due to New Years celebrations I will be away from the painting table once again. I am hoping that one more session will see them done, but the way things are going it is going to be closer to two. 

Thanks for checking in if you took the time to read all of that, and I hope that I will have some pictures for you all tomorrow night.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

WHAT! No pictures!? This is..... "HERESEY!"

Sorry couldnt resist. :biggrin: Well I did take the time to read your post my friend :crazy: and I would have to agree that it def has been rush rush rush for everything, accept I dont have kids...(YET!) 

So, checking out the figs after you put the arms on, it totally destroys that illusion of them appearing so monotone, even tho I thought they still looked great, the flesh colors and weapons just makes them that much better.

Damn Midge, I have been following the progress on these and I keep thinking the next post I see is them finished...lol, I can only imagine your client...HAHAHA!

Looking forward to the pics bro.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## apidude (Nov 10, 2010)

Midge:
Your client wrote,


> "If I can put models on the table and make my opponent think 'Holy shoot! Those guys mean business!' that means more to me then them thinking 'Wow! Those models really pop!'. To me, that's awesome. And that's what Ben has, and continues to deliver."


This has opened my eyes to something I had not thought of. I believe this is where Art and The Game intersect. When setting down to pick a scheme I need to decide first if I am painting "Real" or "Art". If this is a "real" world we are interacting within, then the pallette should be chosen with the same objectives that I would chose for myself if I was to live in the situations my models will experience. 

So, based on this, picking color schemes, balancing colors, highlighting and all the rest can go two different directions, depending on the artist and the outlook on the hobby and the models in question. Direction 1 is to paint purely as an artist with all that that entails. Colors may be bolder, contrasts more extreme, because the artist wants the model to "pop" as a work of art. Direction 2 is to paint as if the artist is bringing out the "reality" of the world being depicted. 

Both are valid paint attitudes. With these guys, I have felt that you are focused on "making them real"....yep, greys are boring, but when looking at the characters and the personalities of the individuals you are bringing to life, they are exactly what one would expect of hardened, rugged, no-nonsense, no frills, warriors who have spent their lives learning to survive and succeed in the face of constant death of themselves and their comrades. Their color is grey because they are wearing worn, well used uniforms that are also designed to hide them from view...

I think you have captured the "reality" in these models. Great Job!!

I'm glad I followed this thread through to completion. I learned a fundamental concept that I did not realize before and will help me picking my own color schemes. Once again, you all have helped me gain a greater understanding of the hobby.

Thanks all


.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just a quick blurb before I pass out (too much coffee today). I finished the Highshields tonight after a big push. Photos and comments to follow later on today.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> WHAT! No pictures!? This is..... "HERESEY!"


;P


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> WHAT! No pictures!? This is..... "HERESEY!"
> 
> Sorry couldnt resist. :biggrin: Well I did take the time to read your post my friend :crazy: and I would have to agree that it def has been rush rush rush for everything, accept I dont have kids...(YET!)
> 
> ...


Thanks man! I really appreciate you taking the time to follow along and provide encouragement and critiques. I really appreciate it and I think that in the end the unit turned out great. See below. 



apidude said:


> Midge:
> Your client wrote,
> 
> This has opened my eyes to something I had not thought of. I believe this is where Art and The Game intersect. When setting down to pick a scheme I need to decide first if I am painting "Real" or "Art". If this is a "real" world we are interacting within, then the pallette should be chosen with the same objectives that I would chose for myself if I was to live in the situations my models will experience.
> ...


Well glad to point you in a new direction. Thanks for the compliments and comments. 



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> ;P


Same to you bucko!!!! Well the heresy is ended. As I said in the post made in the wee hours of the morning today, I finished the Highshields!!!!!! In the end I think that they turned out looking great. I honestly think that they are one of the units that I am the most proud of, probably because I struggled so much with them. I won't bore you with any more monologing, onto the photos!


















































































and the whole unit:










I think that I will actually have a hard time shipping these guys back to the client. I am proud of them. I guess I will just have to eventually make a unit of my own for my display case. 

I have also decided that I am going to work on one of the singles in the list next. I really like this next guy, the Stormsmith Storm Tower:










Comments and critiques are always most welcome and thanks again to all of you who have been following my progress.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Some more great stuff as always Ben.  But as for me, I think for the highshield guy that has his foot up, there should be some dirt in his shoe. It's too clean. 
Looking at your stuff has made me want to get back to painting, so as soon as the lil buggers are out of my hair, I think I'll get back.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

EXCELLENT!

Dude, wow! Your Client will be the center of attention with these mate! 

Great job Midge...It's about time! :clapping:

Regards,
DoE


----------



## apidude (Nov 10, 2010)

Absolutely awesome work! I can feel the pain in sending them back to the client. I'd want to hang on to them as well. You did an excellent job with them. They look ready to climb right out of the screen and "whup 'ur arse!" Grizzled, hardened, professional...no illusions...

...I'd love to see the faces of your clients opponents when he unveils them on the table. Would be a sight worth seeing.....


.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

arumichic said:


> Some more great stuff as always Ben.  But as for me, I think for the highshield guy that has his foot up, there should be some dirt in his shoe. It's too clean.
> Looking at your stuff has made me want to get back to painting, so as soon as the lil buggers are out of my hair, I think I'll get back.


Thanks for the comments and suggestions I really appreciate them. You need to get back to the painting table and I am glad I could inspire.



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> EXCELLENT!
> 
> Dude, wow! Your Client will be the center of attention with these mate!
> 
> ...


I know they took forever, but I think that it was worth it in the end. Thanks for the compliments bud and for the encouragement to keep me going on them.



apidude said:


> Absolutely awesome work! I can feel the pain in sending them back to the client. I'd want to hang on to them as well. You did an excellent job with them. They look ready to climb right out of the screen and "whup 'ur arse!" Grizzled, hardened, professional...no illusions...
> 
> ...I'd love to see the faces of your clients opponents when he unveils them on the table. Would be a sight worth seeing.....
> 
> ...


Cheers Apidude! We will just have to start into Warmachine so I can get a set of my own..... <nudge><nudge><wink><wink>

Well I got back to work on this commission over the last several days. I got some layers going on the trench coats on the Stormsmiths as well as some basecoats on the leather parts. 


















I also broke out the airbrush and got some basecoats layered down on the Storm Strider and the Stormblade Infantry Storm Gunners.


















Things are progressing nicely and I hope to have more work done on these things tonight.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

There's some great work in this thread, I especially liked the first couple of minatures you did. Great work. 

Rev


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> There's some great work in this thread, I especially liked the first couple of minatures you did. Great work.
> 
> Rev


Thanks for the comments and rep Rev!!!

I got quite a bit of work done on the Stormsmiths tonight. The overcoats are all done now and I started in on the details and leathers. Still quite a bit of work to be done, but it is progressing nicely. 


















Hopefully some more progess tomorrow night. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good, before you ship them out I wanna see them in person.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Looking good, before you ship them out I wanna see them in person.


Thanks bud. I have been getting a little bit of work done on these guys over the last several days, but I haven't really been feeling 100% since Tuesday, so progress is a little slow. It is my goal however to get the Stormsmiths done over the weekend. I have Monday off work so I have a little bit of extra time to get stuff done. Stay tuned for updates over the next couple of days.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> Stay tuned for updates over the next couple of days.


Ohhh I think we all do my friend!

The cloak looks great man, the different shades of blue turned out great, good luck with the rest of the model.


----------



## Kharnas (Oct 24, 2009)

Midge, what can I say that a beeelion other people haven't already....

Your work is exemplary and makes me all the more determined to make my wife paint more of my stuff.

As I type this she is actually sitting next to me hitting me!!!

She likes your OSL and we both can't wait to see that strider.

Do you have a Cygnar Thunderhead in your Commish? That would give you a crazy amount of practice :biggrin:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Ohhh I think we all do my friend!
> 
> The cloak looks great man, the different shades of blue turned out great, good luck with the rest of the model.


Thanks buddy! I have really had to practice the blues for this commission, I am glad that you think it is going well. 



Kharnas said:


> Midge, what can I say that a beeelion other people haven't already....
> 
> Your work is exemplary and makes me all the more determined to make my wife paint more of my stuff.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments man! Glad that the wife likes the OSL I have really practiced it to get these Cygnar weapons right when I get to them. The Strider is going to be a lot of fun, a big piece, but a lot of fun. The Thunderhead is not part of this commission sadly as it is my favorite model of the Cygnar range. Thanks for following along and I hope you continue to enjoy. 

Well tonight I finally got back down to the painting table. I spent most of the last week feeling like crap and literally passed out most nights after getting my kids to bed. Thankfully I am on the mend and I have regained the will to paint. I told myself going into the weekend that I was going to get the Stormsmith's done over the course of the weekend and I am halfway there. I finished one of the models, barring a bit of basing work, and made some excellent progress on the other one. Let me know what you think:


































As always comments and critiques are most welcome.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I assume these guys like electricity, their hair is always pointed up? The hair looks cool on the female and I am going to assume your not finished with the hair on the other dude. Nontheless, she shaped up really nice, looking forward to seeing the dude finished.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> I assume these guys like electricity, their hair is always pointed up? The hair looks cool on the female and I am going to assume your not finished with the hair on the other dude. Nontheless, she shaped up really nice, looking forward to seeing the dude finished.
> 
> Regards,
> DoE


Indeed they do. I am not totally hip to all the fluff behind Cygnar stuff, but from what I have read on their website a lot of their weapons revolve around harnessing lightning (fluff guys out there please correct me if I am wrong. Anyhow your assumption was correct my friend, a lot of the details were unfinished on the second guy, including the face and hair.

I hate to give you all a pictureless update, but my computer just didn't want to play nice with the internet tonight so this update comes via mobile. The painting on the Stormsmiths is complete! I finished up the other guy moments ago, squeakinjg under my self-imposed deadline if only technically. I will finish up the basing and sealing tomorrow night and get pics posted pronto.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Awhhh, I was hoping for some pictures...I suppose I can wait. =)


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Awhhh, I was hoping for some pictures...I suppose I can wait. =)


Sorry to disappoint bud, but hopefully these finished shots make up for the wait. I am reallly happy with how these guys came out and the glowing electric look was really fun to paint. Let me know what you think:










































and the two of them together:










I think up next is going to be the unit of Stormblade gunners. I feel this commission drawing to a close as I have now finished more models than there are left to paint. After the Stormblade Gunners I will do the mounted Katherine Laddermore and then the coup de grace, the Storm Strider. Lots to do still, but the pieces coming up should be quite fun to work on.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

FAN-FREAKING-TASTIC!!! The shock coils look perfect buddy, great job!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> FAN-FREAKING-TASTIC!!! The shock coils look perfect buddy, great job!


Thanks buddy!!! I appreciate the comments! I get to play around with that effect some more on the next unit, 6 Stormblade Storm Gunners:










I plan on really getting a jump on these guys starting tomorrow(well technically tonight) night.


----------



## apidude (Nov 10, 2010)

GEEEESZZZZZ LouEEEZZ!!

Seeing these is really tempting me outside the Games Workshop world......

STOP!! Look no more! The next thing we know, both of our Spousal Units will disown us for neglect.....

Great job. Just got home from work and can now see them. 

Were they fun models to paint?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

apidude said:


> GEEEESZZZZZ LouEEEZZ!!
> 
> Seeing these is really tempting me outside the Games Workshop world......
> 
> STOP!! Look no more! The next thing we know, both of our Spousal Units will disown us for neglect.....


I will have you know I showed the wife this post and she rolled her eyes with a moaning grumble......:nono:



apidude said:


> Great job.


Thanks a bunch!!!



apidude said:


> Were they fun models to paint?


These Cygnar models are a joy to paint! I love the blues, the details are plentiful, and the electric blue glow was most enjoyable to experiment with.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Lol, if you painted your own stuff this much you would have no more models left to paint! Looking good so far, nice stuff.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Lol, if you painted your own stuff this much you would have no more models left to paint! Looking good so far, nice stuff.


I know right!!! I am to the point that I don't have the time to paint my own stuff anymore. Thanks for the compliments buddy!

I got some time over the last couple of days to get base coats down on all of the Stormblades. Recognize that these are just base coats, but I will be moving on to highlighting the blues tomorrow night. Here they are now:










I think that these are going to be a lot of fun now that I have the drudge work out of the way.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Indeed they do look fun. They look like steem powered knights. The only thing that bothers me is that they all have the same static pose, however I am sure they will turn out looking sweet!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Indeed they do look fun. They look like steem powered knights. The only thing that bothers me is that they all have the same static pose, however I am sure they will turn out looking sweet!


Not being hip to the ins and outs of Warmachine, I am not sure if these guys are fielded as a unit, or if the Stormgunner is an add on to a couple of different units. There are several different Cygnar units that have the same armor style that they could be add ons to, which may explain the static pose. But I am not sure.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I got some work done on the Stormblades this evening. I only took a picture of one, because I was being lazy, but all of them are up to this point. I still need to go back and add another highlight to the very edges of the armor, but so far I am really happy with them. Still need to address the golds and the brown undersuit padding stuff, but all in all progressing nicely. 










Comments and critiques are welcome as always.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well more work done on the Stormblades this evening. I ran into a roadblock with the blue armor that needed sorting, but after a bit of experimentation I found the missing piece and finished up the armor on this one guy. I also went a head and felt out how I was going to do the golds, brown padding, and the tabard, bringing this guy up to semi-completion(no weapon of course) and I am really happy with the result. Still have a hard gold/silver highlight I am going to add to the golds, as well as finishing up the little details on this guy, but the next couple of nights are going to be spent working on bring the other 5 guys up to the same point as this one. Here he is:


















I am not sure why, but I cannot get the tabard to come out well in the photos. It is actually a teal color with several layers of highlighting, but my camera just did not want to pic up the color difference so it just looks blue. Believe me in RL it reads as a totally different color. 

C&C welcome.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well after a really long session tonight I got all but the last highlight layer done on the blue armor for the Storm Gunners. Tomorrow I will be tackling that and moving onto metallics and details. Pics will come then as I am exhausted tonight.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

After another session I got the blue armor completely done on all of the Storm Gunners. I am really happy with them at this point and I am hoping that they just keep looking better as I get the details, metallics, tabards, and weapons done. So here are all 6:










Comments and critiques are always welcome.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well real life has been a bitch for the last several days and I haven't had more than a few minutes here and there to sit down to the table. Rest assured however I have been getting done what I can. I got several new pieces for this commission cleaned and prepped , and I have been working on getting a piece ready that I am really excited about. 

If you would remember that back in the thread someone had asked me if I would be doing a Thunderhead over the course of the commission and at the time I was not. Well based on the work that I did on the Storm Tower, my client got in contact with me and indicated that he had painted up his own Thunderhead some time back and that he was considering having me strip that paint job and re-paint the Warjack. Well after some deliberation he has sent me the piece and it has been bathing in some Simple Green in preparation for a re-paint. 

I will keep you all post on my progress as I have it, and I will hopefully be back to the painting table tomorrow night.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well I come to you with a picture update after several long days without one. I sat down tonight and got the tabards finished on the Storm Gunners. My next session, which will be Saturday night incidentally as I am going out with the wife for and early Valentine's Day, I will be sinking my teeth into finishing the metallics and moving onto the glowing parts. I am hoping that Saturday will see those parts finished so I can roll right into the weapon arms. I have Monday off work so it is my assumption that I can get these guys finished up before I have to roll into work Tuesday morning. That is the plan anyway. Here are the pics:


















I am pretty pleased with the way the tabards came out honestly as it is my first time working with any sort of teal colors. 

On other project notes for this commission. I have all of the rest of the pieces completely prepped and ready to go, with one more cleaning session seeing the Thunderhead ready for priming. 

Comments and Critiques are most welcome as always.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

They look great Midge. Makes me want to collect some Cygnar as well as my other PP stuff. It's a shame this thread isn't getting much attention, I really like the PP products.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The back of the cloak IMHO need ore shadow and/or a better transition between the teal and midnight blue. Rest of the minis look awesome.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well all an unfortunate pictureless update tonight. Camera needs a charge apparently. I got quite a bit done on the Storm Gunners tonight. One more highlight on the golds, some finishing touches on the brown underpadding, and the blue glowy parts to go and the main bodies will be done. I will then of course get the weapons squared away and attached. Another couple of sessions will see these guys done, then I will be moving onto the Thunderhead. Pictures will be forthcoming after tomorrow nights session.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Can't wait bud


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

These are looking good. I'd echo what Djinn said about the tabards. I think the teal itself is well done, but I'm not sure it provides a satisfying enough contrast to the rest of the armor. The blending on the armor is looking really sharp and the blue/gold is a good compliment. It might just need that extra layer of highlight/shadow.

I think you could also use a little more shading in between some of the armor plates, especially between the hip plates and the codpieces. Right now it reads as one big lumpy piece with highlights on all the edges. Especially under the light box the definition of the armor plates is getting lost. I think a thin line of say thinned blue and black ink mixed together might add just enough definition to help the pieces read separately.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Kreuger said:


> These are looking good. I'd echo what Djinn said about the tabards. I think the teal itself is well done, but I'm not sure it provides a satisfying enough contrast to the rest of the armor. The blending on the armor is looking really sharp and the blue/gold is a good compliment. It might just need that extra layer of highlight/shadow.


I don't know if these pictures captured it or not but in RL the transitions between the shadows through to the highlights are more apparent. Add one more color to the list of things I have problems photographing apparently. 



Kreuger said:


> I think you could also use a little more shading in between some of the armor plates, especially between the hip plates and the codpieces. Right now it reads as one big lumpy piece with highlights on all the edges. Especially under the light box the definition of the armor plates is getting lost. I think a thin line of say thinned blue and black ink mixed together might add just enough definition to help the pieces read separately.


There is quite a bit of contrast there already, again a victim of my lamentable photography skills. Also in that center area where there is a big hole, the weapon that these guys carry gets slotted in there, so hopefully after I get those squared away there wont be that glaring void as there is now. 

Well tonight I finished the main bodies. Tomorrow I will be knocking out the weapon arms, hopefully being able to finish those up in one session, and get the basing squared away as well. Let me know what you think.


























And the whole group:


















Anyhow I am off to bed......:lazy2:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

That is a lot of blue. Looking good!


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Some flawless jobs here midege, as im sure you know... *Whispers Marvel??*


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> That is a lot of blue. Looking good!


Indeed it is. I am hoping that once I get the basing material on it will tone down the overall blueness of the models. The weapons, which are all metallic, should help with that as well.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Loving the paint job Midge - cracking as usual.

I would say- and this is just personal preference - I would lift both the inside and outside of the cloaks to a lighter level, maybe even as far as an off white blue. I feel that it would give a great background colour, and bring out the deeper shades of blue already on the models.

Thats just me though - still a great job mate.:victory:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

DecrepitDragon said:


> Loving the paint job Midge - cracking as usual.
> 
> I would say- and this is just personal preference - I would lift both the inside and outside of the cloaks to a lighter level, maybe even as far as an off white blue. I feel that it would give a great background colour, and bring out the deeper shades of blue already on the models.
> 
> Thats just me though - still a great job mate.:victory:


Thanks for the compliments man! I just can't seem to get the tabards to show the same depth in the photos as the do in RL . The highest highlight is completely invisible in the photos. 

I got quite a bit more done on these guys tonight though I didn't find any of it to be photo worthy. I got the basing material on, which really tones down the overwhelming blueness of the models. I also got all the basecoating, drybrushing, and washing done on the guns. I am pretty confident that tomorrow night will see these guys completed.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

With regard to the washing out of the photos - have you tried pictures against a plain white or plain black background?

The backdrop you use at the moment, may be drawing the blues a bit thin, if that makes sense, washing them out in the overall tone of the picture. Sort of like those LED TV's that use coloured light to make the environment around the TV stand out less - only in reverse, the background could be blending the models out a little.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Update NOA!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

DecrepitDragon said:


> With regard to the washing out of the photos - have you tried pictures against a plain white or plain black background?
> 
> The backdrop you use at the moment, may be drawing the blues a bit thin, if that makes sense, washing them out in the overall tone of the picture. Sort of like those LED TV's that use coloured light to make the environment around the TV stand out less - only in reverse, the background could be blending the models out a little.


I went ahead and went back to a plain white background again. I believe that and the addition of the basing material really helps to show the model for what it truly is. I guess simple is always better yeah?



djinn24 said:


> Update NOA!


Ask and you shall receive!

So tonight a made a strong push to try and get these guys done, but I just didn't quite make it. The glowy parts over 6 guns took a bit longer than I expected. BUT.....

I did manage to get one guy completed (save for a final detail check and completed basing) tonight!


















Here is where the other guns stand:









So as you can see I am realllllly close. Tomorrow should see these compeltely done (yeah yeah, I know I have been saying that like every night for a week, but I really mean it this time.)

Comments and critiques most welcome.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, going back to a white background helps - certainly on my screen anyway. It seems to give slightly darker shading, crisper highlights, and now I can see that final layer on the cloaks (though I would still go a bit lighter myself).

I'm liking the brassy and silver combo on the weapons - ties the weapons to the rest of the model but still keeps it distinct in its own right.

Nice job mate.:victory:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

DecrepitDragon said:


> Well, going back to a white background helps - certainly on my screen anyway. It seems to give slightly darker shading, crisper highlights, and now I can see that final layer on the cloaks (though I would still go a bit lighter myself).
> 
> I'm liking the brassy and silver combo on the weapons - ties the weapons to the rest of the model but still keeps it distinct in its own right.
> 
> Nice job mate.:victory:


Thanks Mate!

I am pleased to announce that I have finished the Storm Gunners!!! Not much else to say about them so here they are. I did a detail shot of one of the guys as they are all the same:


































And the whole group:


















I am finished prepping the Thunderhead so I should be starting in on him tomorrow night.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Insomnia City means excellent progress on the Thunderhead. Pics will be forthcoming later on today.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well as I promised in the wee morning I have photos of my progress on the Thunderhead! This model has been a joy to paint as I anticipated. The blue armor is done and either tonight or tomorrow night, depending on my schedule, I will be tackling the rest of the metallics and details. 


































































Comments and critiques are most welcome as always


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

So I made some more good progress on the Thunderhead! The metallics are shaping up nicely on the main body. I am slowly layering things up, adding shading washes in between layers of highlighting. I am probably going to be finishing up the metallics on the main body and moving onto the glowing electric parts as well. We will see what the session brings. 


























Comments and critiques most welcome


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well 5 updates now and no comments..... I will stoically push onward assuming that you are all just so amazed that you have nothing to contribute

Seriously though another update, another wonderful night of progress on the Thunderhead:yahoo:

I got the main body finished up tonight save some minor touch ups after I get the arms attached. I really enjoyed painting this guy, especially the large glowy areas. I was thinking about doing a tutorial on those when I start in on the arms if anyone was interested in that. If you are give a shout out and I will get it posted. 

Anyhow, onto the pics:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> Well 5 updates now and no comments..... I will stoically push onward assuming that you are all just so amazed that you have nothing to contribute


Don't take it personally, I see it happens with a lot of non-GW Plogs. It's sad really as PP have some amazing models and the painting you're doing on these is fantastic. I will be sure to keep following your progress from now on, so you'll have at least one person commenting on your updates 

Great job, I really like the blues. The Stormgunners Unit looks brilliant now that it's completely finished.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

They look really good! Maybe there's no C&C because they're too good to criticise?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks good man all i can say is that the tips of the feet could use a little bit of a darker blue or metal color maybe?


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

I enjoy seeing your non GW stuff. It means you have to think a little more about the colours (sorry should I say colors?  used. I'll go and grab a thesaurus as I can't keep saying your work is good. Hee hee.

The Storm Gunners look solid. I would personally add a fractionally lighter edge highlight. That's me though.

Look forward to seeing more


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm still watching midge! just staying quiet and lurking in the shadows. What I will say is that you are improving with each one go back to the first page and you'll see what I mean. your blends are getting much smoother your cloaks are looking pretty damn good too now.

As with pushing highlights I'd say you've gone far enough as it is but thats a personal thing im not a fan of the uber unrealistic high contrast thing that seems to be the fasion.


----------



## lunawolf (Sep 30, 2011)

Excellent work there midge. The more i see the more im thinking about commission you for my Custode... What are you planning to paint after the thunderhead ?


----------



## apidude (Nov 10, 2010)

Red Corsairs said:


> Great job, I really like the blues. The Stormgunners Unit looks brilliant now that it's completely finished.


I couldn't agree more! I'll talk to you about Lizardmen colors soon......

..... I've been painting Reds/Greys/Blacks/Purples so long that I don't even know where to begin with other colors.......
:bye:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Red Corsairs said:


> Don't take it personally, I see it happens with a lot of non-GW Plogs. It's sad really as PP have some amazing models and the painting you're doing on these is fantastic. I will be sure to keep following your progress from now on, so you'll have at least one person commenting on your updates
> 
> Great job, I really like the blues. The Stormgunners Unit looks brilliant now that it's completely finished.


Thanks mate! I honestly don't mind not having comments, but sometimes you have stared at a model for so long that having another set of eyes on it, providing a bit of feedback is really useful. I appreciate your comments. 



Carna said:


> They look really good! Maybe there's no C&C because they're too good to criticise?


I hate to think that, even while I appreciate your praise. I feel like I have reached a plateau of ability and it is hard to find places to improve without outside criticism. There is always room to improve. 



Azkaellon said:


> Looks good man all i can say is that the tips of the feet could use a little bit of a darker blue or metal color maybe?


Are you talking about the feet on the Thunderhead? Or the feet on the Storm Gunners



Daemon Prince Paintbox said:


> I enjoy seeing your non GW stuff. It means you have to think a little more about the colours (sorry should I say colors?  used. I'll go and grab a thesaurus as I can't keep saying your work is good. Hee hee.
> 
> The Storm Gunners look solid. I would personally add a fractionally lighter edge highlight. That's me though.
> 
> Look forward to seeing more


Thanks DPP!! I think I am going to leave the highlights as they are, because I don't want them to have that Tron effect of being uber glowy around the edges. I think that would take the focus away from the glowing weapons were I think It should be. Thanks for the comments and suggestions!



stevey293 said:


> I'm still watching midge! just staying quiet and lurking in the shadows. What I will say is that you are improving with each one go back to the first page and you'll see what I mean. your blends are getting much smoother your cloaks are looking pretty damn good too now.
> 
> As with pushing highlights I'd say you've gone far enough as it is but thats a personal thing im not a fan of the uber unrealistic high contrast thing that seems to be the fasion.


Thanks stevey! I have been experimenting with making my transitions on cloth much more subtle, and I think that it has worked out well. Glad to know you are still lurking in the shadows. 



lunawolf said:


> Excellent work there midge. The more i see the more im thinking about commission you for my Custode... What are you planning to paint after the thunderhead ?


I am a bit full on the commission plate at the moment, but send me a PM or an email and I will take a look at your list of stuff and let you know. 

As far as what I am working on next, a mounted Katherine Laddermore is up next on the cue. Thanks for the compliments!!!!



apidude said:


> I couldn't agree more! I'll talk to you about Lizardmen colors soon......
> 
> ..... I've been painting Reds/Greys/Blacks/Purples so long that I don't even know where to begin with other colors.......
> :bye:


I am here. Give me a holler.

Well all I am sorry that I have been away from the log for a bit but my real life schedule has been a mad house. I haven't been back to the painting desk since I posted these guys what, Thursday night? But I am hoping to break the stalemate I am having with RL tonight and get a jump on the arms. 

Speaking of the Katherine Laddermore that lunawolf was so kind to ask about, I am actually starting to really look forward to getting a start on her. The client has asked for a non-standard scheme, matching the walking version of the character that he painted. It will be nice to break from the studio schemes for a change, even though I love the blues and golds of Cygnar, I am feeling the need to paint something a bit different. 

Thanks for following along everyone and thanks for the comments! It truly does help my motivation. 

Cheers.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Expert painter and modest to boot?

Sir, you are a gentleman painter of the highest order - now gimme more pics.:grin:


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Cool beans. I didn't mean to the tron extreme of highlighting. But anyway. Look forward to your next model


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

DecrepitDragon said:


> Expert painter and modest to boot?
> 
> Sir, you are a gentleman painter of the highest order - now gimme more pics.:grin:


You are too kind and your wish is my command.



Daemon Prince Paintbox said:


> Cool beans. I didn't mean to the tron extreme of highlighting. But anyway. Look forward to your next model


I think that was a reference made earlier in the thread, it wasn't directed specifically at your comment man. Thanks for following along. 

Well I finally conquered the house cleaning, errand running, and child wrangling that was my weekend and got down to some painting tonight. I didn't make much progress, but any progress is good progress. I am also writing a metallics tutorial as I go about painting these arms, so things are going a bit slower. Anyhow, pics:


















































These of course are pretty rough still, but the base layers for metallics are pretty important in my opinion. More tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I got to the point where I decided to attach the arms this evening. Things are going well on the Thunderhead, but obviously there is still quite a bit of work to do on him. Anyway here are pictures:


































Comments and critiques are always welcome.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Have a look at a guy on youtube called awesomepaintjob he's got a good way of doing cloaks as long as you have patience.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well as I said in the update above I have been considering what to work on next after I finish the Thunderhead. Well I really didn't have the desire tonight to sit down and paint more blue and gold, so I spent a majority of the evening surfing the internet for inspiration, while playing copious amounts of Final Fantasy 7 (Old School woot!) Anyhow I was over on MiniWargaming and someone there threw out a challenge for a Heavy Warjack for a March Painting Deathmatch and I just couldn't resist, as I had to sit February out. I just so happened that Rocinate is in fact a Heavy Warjack and he needs to be painted. With that in mind I sat down tonight and got some prelim work done on him. I sorted out the browns that I will be using for the armor and I got a good majority of the base coat finished and smooth. I am pretty happy with how he is coming along though there is really nothing photo worthy to bring to the table. 

Tomorrow I am back to the Thunderhead and I hope to get him mostly finished save a few details as all I have left to do is a layer or two of gold highlight, a final highlight on the silver, and the electric blue components.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I am finally back and ready to rock and roll again! Woot! 

Looking great buddy! Nice to see you have been busy knocking things out of the park while I have been gone. Again, trying to play catch up sucks, but your work is gorgeous as usual mate, I see your Rep has sky rocketed...GRATZ, let me add a little more to it since Ive been gone!

Apparently I have to still spread some Rep around...bahhh!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> I am finally back and ready to rock and roll again! Woot!
> 
> Looking great buddy! Nice to see you have been busy knocking things out of the park while I have been gone. Again, trying to play catch up sucks, but your work is gorgeous as usual mate, I see your Rep has sky rocketed...GRATZ, let me add a little more to it since Ive been gone!
> 
> ...


Thanks bud!!! I feel like I have been taking forever, but in all honesty if I look back over the last couple of months I really have been making good progress for me. Glad to have you rolling back around on the boards!

Well last night I made a big push on the Thunderhead and got him almost completed. I have finished the metallics, I am in the middle of writing the tutorial that I planned on putting out, and got basecoats on the electric blue parts. I am hoping that tonight will see him finished save maybe the base. Anyhow onto pics:


















photos were a little rushed this morning as I was rolling out to get to work, but you get the idea. More when I have it.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Aww....no big hole to giggity at. 
Hahaha! Great job as always.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

arumichic said:


> Aww....no big hole to giggity at.
> Hahaha! Great job as always.


Yeah, the whole is gone. Thanks for the compliments!

I finished the paint on the Thunderhead tonight! I am most pleased with the way that he came out. I have all the photos in the editing process for the tutorials that I am writing, so I will be working on those over the next couple of days. Anyway here are the photos of Thunderhead, base still needs work of course, but unless someone points out something that needs attention, I am done with him:


























I also got all the assembly done on Rocinate, which incidentally I am using to participate in a Painting Deathmatch over on another forum. I also got some base coats down on him. 


















I will be working on him over the next couple of days.

Comments and critiques are always welcome.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Dude, that thunderhead looks great! The energy coils stand out nicely against the bluish armor. Once you get some base work done on him it will be another A+ mini mate!

That Rocinate looks like a cool mini, everytime I see these guys I think of Epic titans. Anyways, I'm sure this next one will turn out just as good.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Must be some serious £££ in this commision tonnes of models and at a very good standard from what i've seen.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Dude, that thunderhead looks great! The energy coils stand out nicely against the bluish armor. Once you get some base work done on him it will be another A+ mini mate!
> 
> That Rocinate looks like a cool mini, everytime I see these guys I think of Epic titans. Anyways, I'm sure this next one will turn out just as good.
> 
> ...


Thanks man!!! Rocinate is going to be a fun paint. I don't get to work with browns that often, so this opportunity is most welcome. 



stevey293 said:


> Must be some serious £££ in this commision tonnes of models and at a very good standard from what i've seen.


It is enough:wink: Thanks for the complement. 

Well I got the Thunderhead based up and clearcoated. I also got some photos that I spent a bit more time cleaning up so I think you can get a better idea of how he really looks in RL. 










































I also got a few more basecoat layers down on Rocinate this evening. I am looking forward to getting more time with him under the brush. 










Comments and critiques are welcome.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Finally something that looks ugly.  
Keep painting so we can see the prettiness


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well I did some more work on the silver metallics on Rocinate this evening. Not really anything that would show up in the photos, or that would be worth photos, but I am almost done with the silvers. From there I am going to sort out the Brown parts of the armor, and then do the golds last. The scheme on this guy is pretty simplistic compared to the Thunderhead, but I think that in the end it is going to turn out nicely. I should have some photos to share within the next couple of sessions.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just as an update to where I am with this project. Over the last several days I have been dealing with some severe pain and swelling in my hands. I have a weird physical condition that, boiling a lot of technical nonsense down, derives from the fact that the tendons in my arms don't stretch and move as much as is normal, resulting in carpal tunnel like symptoms but up through the thumbs instead of down the bottom of the hand. Anyhow, really didn't have the grip strength to pick up a brush over the last couple of days, but I am pleased to announce that this spell seems to have passed and I got back to painting tonight with a vengeance. Rocinate is almost completed!!!! All I have to do is a little bit of detail work and the base. Anyhow, I am bushed and really don't feel like taking and editing photos tonight, but I promise some shots tomorrow night before I start my painting session.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Sweet looking forward to seeing them. Glass the hands are back


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am glad they are feeling better as well! 

Here are the pre-session photos that I promised:


































Lots of details to sort out still tonight, as well as the base, so hopefully and evening's progress will see him finished!

Comments and critiques most welcome.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well I had the model completely done, save the base about an hour ago, but for some reason when I wen't to wash my basing sand all of the basing material pulled away from the base, almost sending Rocinate tumbling to the floor. Anywho, I spent the better part of the last hour and a half waiting for glue to dry, wash to dry, and then glue to dry again. I am pleased to report that he is done!!!! I am bushed and the camera battery is charging, so pics will be up when I get home from work tomorrow.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Here he is.... Rocinate:


































Up next on the block is Baldur the Stonesoul. I will get unpainted pics of him up soon, however I regret to say that I will not be posting WIP pics of him. I am taking part in a Painting Comp where WIPs are not allowed, but I will make sure to keep you all up to date on my progress and post completed pics as soon as possible.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Awesome Midge, you def have a nack for browns and golds! Another great looking mini to be proud of mate.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Awesome Midge, you def have a nack for browns and golds! Another great looking mini to be proud of mate.
> 
> Regards,
> DoE


Thanks bud!!! Much appreciated. 

Well today I made some fantastic progress on Baldur today and got almost the entirety of the main body painted. I am really pleased with the progress I made on him and I am hoping that one or two more sessions will see him finished.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks great bud. Great warm colours that are neutral enough to be mercenaries.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

elmir said:


> Looks great bud. Great warm colours that are neutral enough to be mercenaries.


Thanks bud!!! I am really pleased with it because I finally found a good way to highlight and shade browns. Which has really come in handy while working on Baldur. 

Speaking of Baldur I got his main body done this evening! I will be starting in on the weapon arms tomorrow. Hopefully I will be able to knock those out soon as I still need to finish up the Dwarf Lord I have been working on for the March Challenge.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Yowzer!!!! It has been far too long since I updated this log. A couple of weeks ago I said that I had finished Baldur, but I totally neglected to post up photos, so here they are:


























Unfortunately I did not win the Death Match that I was involved in with him, but it was a close match and I lost to a most worthy competitor. I really am pleased with how he turned out in the end. 

Anyhow, after a hiatus that lasted way too long, due to illness, family illness, and a bunch of other personal real life nonsense, I finally got back to the painting table to get some work done. I sat down with the mounted version of Katherine Laddermore. For the first time, I think, while working for this commissioner I am off the studio scheme for the model. The client had already painted up the on foot version of Laddermore and I was instructed to copy the scheme on the on foot version. Instead of having blue as the dominant color for this model, blue was used as the accent color, with the majority of the armor being brownish. Here is the progress I have made so far:


















Glad to be back painting and I hope that I will have updates aplenty over the next couple of days.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Ooooohh Midge! Stop being so good at painting! 

Some brilliant minis on this thread! I'm liking the green glow on Baldur's shoulder pads! The armour and sword are amazing! *makes a note to use a similar style on a rackham model*


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Baldur looks brilliant. The greens are very nicely painted and contrast well with the other colours. As always, good job Midge!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Grins1878 said:


> Ooooohh Midge! Stop being so good at painting!
> 
> Some brilliant minis on this thread! I'm liking the green glow on Baldur's shoulder pads! The armour and sword are amazing! *makes a note to use a similar style on a rackham model*





Red Corsairs said:


> Baldur looks brilliant. The greens are very nicely painted and contrast well with the other colours. As always, good job Midge!


You guys are far too kind, but thank you for the compliments. You all will never really comprehend how much your encouragement, support, and praise keep me going in this hobby. I am my own worst critic and I happen to be a perfectionist so it is really hard for me to view my own work objectively. So thanks again... :drinks: First round is on me if we are ever in a position to share a brew. 

Anyhow onto the painting. Managed to sit back down tonight and actually have a protracted session behind the painting desk. For the last several days all I have been able to do is a spot of this or that, with no real dedicated time to work. I have made a formal decree to myself that those times are at an end and took several hours tonight to work on Laddermore and here is were she stands at the moment. Still a ton to be done, but I am really getting into this model now and I am hoping that my momentum on her only increases. To pics!!


















Comments and suggestions more than welcome.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Baldur looks bloody sweet! Im really diggin the green against all the different shades of brown.

+Rep

I know how you feel about not having enough time to paint, seems sorta short these last couple weeks.

How do you plan on painting the mane? Is the horse actually rearing up? You got a great start going on the model, keep that momentum going buddy!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Baldur looks bloody sweet! Im really diggin the green against all the different shades of brown.
> 
> +Rep
> 
> ...


Thanks bud!!!

Well tonight I think I managed to finish of the horse part of the model. Bear in mind while looking at the pics that absolutely nothing has been done to the rider. I also must mention that I take no credit for the base. The client painted it up and sent it along with the model, so all credit for that goes to him. Barring a few touch ups after I get the rider done, I am calling both the base and the horse done. Comments and suggestions most welcome as this baby is still a work in progress:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey all!! I know that I have been a bit silent recently on my project logs, but I wanted to say that I got a bunch of work done on Laddermore this evening and I feel that completion is just on the horizon. I got to work on Laddermore herself and got all of the tan/brown armor done and got a start on the metallic details and such. I don't have pictures unfortunately as I lost track of time this evening and the lateness factor caught me by surprise. I have to get up earlier than usual tomorrow for a training school so I need to shuffle of to sleepy land. 

I do want to say that before I go that my commissioner just added a ton of new pieces to the list of things he wants me to paint, so I will be very busy for almost the rest of the calendar year, though hopefully I hope to finish all the stuff before then. 

Anyhow I will get some pictures posted up tomorrow night before I get started.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Hey, the horse looks brilliant, so I can't wait to see what you've done with laddermore! I have to say, though I'm usually a silent browser, I'm really loving following along on the warmahordes stuff you've been doing up, so keep up the good work :good:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

maddermax said:


> Hey, the horse looks brilliant, so I can't wait to see what you've done with laddermore! I have to say, though I'm usually a silent browser, I'm really loving following along on the warmahordes stuff you've been doing up, so keep up the good work :good:


Thanks mate! I really appreciate you coming out of the shadows to give me some feedback. It is feedback from you all that keeps me rolling on the project. Please, if you see anything that could use improvement don't hesitate to shout out. I can only improve if I know what needs work. 

Really got a lot done on Laddermore tonight. I am hoping that she will be done tomorrow. At this point I think that all I need to be getting on with is Laddermore's cloak and the detailing on the lance. please let me know what you think. But before I get to the photos of my work, I wanted to share the on foot model done by the commissioner. My task was to match the walking model in my work on the mounted version. 


















Now onto mine. Please give your opinions on how well or not well I managed to match the mounted version to the walking version. 


































The last photo I think really shows the slight difference between the shade of Laddermore's armor and the horse's barding. Anyhow, I digress.

I am really getting excited to get this piece done so I can move onto the Strider. I also have new pieces from this particular commissioner showing up almost daily, so lots of fun stuff coming up in the future.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I finally finished it!!!! It has been far too long in coming but I finally finished Laddermore this evening. I am really pleased with how it turned out in the end and I am hoping that the client is as well!


















































The client is sending me a bunch more pieces, all warmachine or Hordes, and mostly from the Cygnar and Circle Orboros lines. One of those pieces is going to be the awesome Cygnar Stormwall Colossal that will be released in July I believe. I am pretty stoked that I will have been able to paint both the Storm strider and the Stormwall as part of this commission, because those large models are just a lot of fun. 

Only a few of the new pieces have come in, so I will keep you all updated on all of that. I will be starting in on the Storm Strider sometime next week, so stay tuned for updates on that.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well all I am back to the world of commissions! After finishing up that Dwarven Engineer for the May Painting Challenge, I am back in the saddle on this giant Warmachine commission that just keeps growing thanks to my generous client. Up next on the block is the intimidating Storm Strider:










I spent this evening working on getting the legs drilled and pinned. I will be shipping the Strider to the client in several pieces to try and avoid breakage in transit, so I will be magnetizing the thing together at the 'hips'. The platform will be removable and the platform, sphere, and lightning thingies on the top will be a solid piece. The Storm Smiths will also be left unglued for shipping purposes. 

As far as the base goes, it is a 120mm round base so it has a lot of space to work with. The client and I are still discussing the specifics, but it is looking like the strider will be walking over a rocky outcropping, that has a pool of water at the top that runs down the rocks to another pool at the base. So it should look pretty cool when all finished up. 

Anyhow, here is a WIP photo of my pinning extravaganza!










More when I have it.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Lighting effects on Baldur look really good

+ rep


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Dude! My apologies, I don’t know how I missed Laddermore but well done! Your blues are always so nice and crisp, well done with the blending on the entire model. As for the Storm Strider…DAMN! Good luck with that, that thing is huge, a walking weather machine…lol! Good call on sending it back in parts…wouldn’t want to damage your work on it’s way back home. Looking forward to seeing more progress.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

CLT40k said:


> Lighting effects on Baldur look really good
> 
> + rep


Thanks mate! Baldur was a joy to paint. I have a bunch more Circle stuff coming up in the near future, so he will be getting some buddies to join him.



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Dude! My apologies, I don’t know how I missed Laddermore but well done! Your blues are always so nice and crisp, well done with the blending on the entire model. As for the Storm Strider…DAMN! Good luck with that, that thing is huge, a walking weather machine…lol! Good call on sending it back in parts…wouldn’t want to damage your work on it’s way back home. Looking forward to seeing more progress.
> 
> Regards,
> DoE


Thanks bud! You tackling your vehicle block with such wonderful results has inspired me to tackle one of my own blocks, but more on that below. The Strider will be my largest non-Nid model to date. There are a lot of fun things about the model and I really can't wait to get this guy on the run. 

To that end I was talking with my client about the base. I have always felt that base work has always been the weakest part of my craft so to speak, and I thought "What better way to get some practice in, than to go nuts on the base of a big model." So I talked to him about a few concepts and he turned me onto a wonderful little blog that had also completed a Strider and it had a wonderful tutorial for a trenchwork base. One of the things that the client wanted from the base, was for it to bring the Strider up a bit higher once it was sat upon the base. So after reading a couple of blogs and tutorials, as well as running around crazy for the last couple of days trying to find everything that I am going to need for this project, I got to work this evening laying down basing material on the large 120mm base that the Strider comes with. Here were the results of the evening:










There is going to eventually be barbed wire, sandbags, some water effects, added sand and dirt, some pieces of metal, and some enemy soldiers on the base eventually. It is really pushing me to develop some new skills that, until now, I had really been avoiding. So far I am enjoying the challenge and I hope that the thing turns out looking like I am visualizing it to be in my head. 

Until next time, any comments critiques and tips from you basing gurus out there would be much appreciated.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

BRILLANT! Midge, I swear you most have read my mind or something...lol! The foundation thus far for the base work looks great. This is the same concept that I plan on doing...one day...with my Reaver for the Krieg. Nonetheless, with your painting skills I am sure you will make it look splendid. May I ask for the reference site? 

Ohhh, and please don't be so modest, me inspiring you...how about the otherway around? 

Good luck!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Can't wait to see what the stormstrider looks like, the start of the base there looks awesome. Has the person who commissioned you talked to you about a Stormwall yet? I think you could knock it out of the park.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> BRILLANT! Midge, I swear you most have read my mind or something...lol! The foundation thus far for the base work looks great. This is the same concept that I plan on doing...one day...with my Reaver for the Krieg. Nonetheless, with your painting skills I am sure you will make it look splendid. May I ask for the reference site?
> 
> Ohhh, and please don't be so modest, me inspiring you...how about the otherway around?
> 
> ...


You make-a-me blush I have the link saved on my home computer. I will PM it to you when I get home from work. I was amazed in all honesty how simple it was once I finally sat down, read over a few things, and then just started working. I am hoping that this is a new era of not boring bases starting up for me. :biggrin:



maddermax said:


> Can't wait to see what the stormstrider looks like, the start of the base there looks awesome. Has the person who commissioned you talked to you about a Stormwall yet? I think you could knock it out of the park.


Thanks man. As a matter of fact a Storm Wall is in the que for this commission. It should be shipped to me around its release date, direct from his mini supplier. 

I am also going to take this opportunity to work on my airbrush skills with this guy. I have been watching YouTube videos, as well as some of Djinn24's, non-stop, trying to gain all I can before I sit down with it in a couple of nights. So that should be fun and educational. 

More when I have it.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah more really productive work going on tonight!!!! But first I want to throw up the link to the blog that I have been reading that has been helping me with the Strider base. This guy really does some good stuff. His site is called Hand Cannon Online and I have really found his write ups very helpful. 

Well on to the meat and potatoes: I got a bunch of work done on the Strider base as I said before. In all actuality I got it well over half-way done. I am going to be adding some Khador Winter Guard troopers to the base, both in the trench and running away, that I just ordered on Ebay this evening. I am also going to be adding some sand and scree to even out the transitions between some of the stepped levels in some places. I am actually really pleased with the way that it has come out so far and I am hoping that the client is as stoked about it as I am. On to the pictures:

Front:









right side:









Left side:









Rear:










Top down:









I am pretty eager to get to the paint on this guy, but that is still a ways off in all honesty. However, since I need to wait on my shipment, I am probably going to start painting on the Storm Smith's tomorrow night. That way I can move this guy along some while I wait for more stuff for the base. 

Comments and critiques more than welcome.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

OK...I am extremely jealous now. I mean come on dude, I am like the KRIEG Fanatic and here you are building a sweet ass trench...

:cray:


EDIT: I would give you more Rep, but it's STILL saying I need to spread more of it around...


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Just saw this over on the PP forums, a rather interesting idea (sadly, it's only photoshopped) for a conversion, using the stormwall and the strider. 










No particular point to telling you this, except that if your client was of the sort to want a very unique sort of piece (and had the resources for it), I'd love to see someone actually do this 



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> OK...I am extremely jealous now. I mean come on dude, I am like the KRIEG Fanatic and here you are building a sweet ass trench...
> 
> :cray:
> 
> ...


Don't worry, I'll cover for you this time 

Though I'll call it encouragement so we can see more!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> OK...I am extremely jealous now. I mean come on dude, I am like the KRIEG Fanatic and here you are building a sweet ass trench...
> 
> :cray:
> 
> ...


Thanks bud! don't worry about the rep man, it is just a number, the feed back is what I value



maddermax said:


> Just saw this over on the PP forums, a rather interesting idea (sadly, it's only photoshopped) for a conversion, using the stormwall and the strider.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the rep mate! That would be a spectacular conversion. However it would require at least $210 us just to consider it, and that is a lot of scratch for a single model. 

Anyhow I got some of my stuff that I ordered off the interenet. I have added the Khador casualty and coward:biggrin:


































I also added some varying ballast and sand to add some texture to the base. I think that it is complete barring the Winter Guard Officer that is going to go in the trench itself. 

It is my plan to break out the airbrush and get to work on the leg section of the strider tomorrow night. I think I want to get that painted before I paint the base as I may need to make minor adjustments to the base in relation to the final position of the legs. So, more when I have it.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

As you said on my log...Bloody Brilliant. All the little details here and there are really making this look fantastic.

The dead guy does look a little stiff tho... =)

Lets see some paint!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> As you said on my log...Bloody Brilliant. All the little details here and there are really making this look fantastic.
> 
> The dead guy does look a little stiff tho... =)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments man. I think it is the angle of the picture that is making the dead guy so stiff. looking. Standing in front of the base he looks like he follows the curvature of the terrain much more closely than he does in the photo. He is a bit too fresh for Rigor to have set in

I have gotten a decent amount of work done over the last couple of hours. The rest of my bits came in yesterday and I have now fitted, and removed for paint, the female Winter Guard Officer that will be standing in the trench. I also got basecoats laid down on just about everything barring the to Storm Smiths. I will be falling back behind the brushes tomorrow night to really get moving on this bad lad. I think that I am going to start from the ground up, getting the base fully painted, then moving up to the leg section, finally the sphere and platform, before knocking out the Storm Smiths at the end. Lots of work still needs to be done, but I am hoping that over the course of the next week I will be able to get a good chunk of it done. The wife and midgets are heading out Wednesday night for a couple of days at the lake with my folks, so I will have the entire house to myself for two nights. Should be interesting to see how much I can get done while they are away. 

Until next time.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well I have been a busy little painting bee over the last couple of hours and I got a hell of a lot of work done on the base for the Strider. However, before I get to that, I want to talk about some airbrushing stuff. I have been teaching myself to use my airbrush, something my wife insisted upon since I spent so much money on it, but I have been most annoyed at the methods of masking that are out there, mostly for rounded pieces. I found that on all of my test models the blue tape or the specially made model car masking gel tape never quite took a curve well and that the paint inevitably made its way under the masking, totally defeating the purpose. Now, I have been on the look out for a good product that would do what I want, but I just could never find something that really worked. Well I finally found it. 

For some reason I got it into my head, I am not sure where the inspiration came from, to use sticky tack as a masking agent for things. I am sure that it has been done and I don't know if it was a project log that I was following or a youtube video that turned me onto the idea, so I am no way shape of form taking credit for the inception of its use in this venue, I am merely thanking whatever artist out there who was the one to inspire me, because it worked very well. I just molded the tack around the areas that I wanted masked and viola!










Anyhow I started lastnight getting basecoats down on things and since I am changing to this Cygar Commission for the Army Painting challenge, I needed a proof picture so I took one:










Tonight's session was filled with painting work on the base that I have fallen in love with. I believe I have finally gotten over my fear of basing and have already launched myself into my idea notebook, jotting down a bunch of things that I want to try in the future. Anyhow, here is a nights labor:


























I am going to jump into painting the Khador guys on the base tomorrow, as I believe, other than the addition of some static grass here and there, I am nearly done with the paint on it. 

More when I have it.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

More progress on the base. 1/3 Khador guys down! 










Tonight I also finally finished cleaning and inspecting all the other pieces that I will be working on over the coming months. It is a lot of stuff and a bit overwhelming to be honest. I am just going to have to approach it one piece at a time, worrying about the current project to the exclusion of the others. Anyhow, I will be back at it tomorrow night, hopefully I will finish the base and be moving on to the Strider legs.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Excellent work my man! That base looks awesome. My only suggestion to you my friend would be maybe a piece or two of plasticard I-beams supporting the barbed wire...

Is that a Sepia wash on the wood and what brand of barbed wire is that?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Excellent work my man! That base looks awesome. My only suggestion to you my friend would be maybe a piece or two of plasticard I-beams supporting the barbed wire...
> 
> Is that a Sepia wash on the wood and what brand of barbed wire is that?


Actually it is the old school Flesh Wash. I have had a bottle of it laying around forever, with no real use for it up until now. I found that it gave the wood this gritty weathered look that I was going for. The Barbed wire is from Dusty's Corner, I got a whole pack of stuff from him for participating in a painting comp on a different website several months back. 

As always thanks for the comments buddy:biggrin:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well I have been a busy bee over the last 48 hours. I managed to finally get the base completed and I got a start on the metallics for the legs. I am really pleased with how the base came out in the end, so any comments or suggestions that you have that could make things better in the future, don't hesitate to give a shout out. On to the pics:


































And a shot of my progress on the legs:










Tomorrow being father's day I don't know that I am going to have much time to paint, but if I am able to sit down and get some work done I will make sure to share it.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Looking very good midge! I dont know much about warmachine as a whole but I love the work you have done so far


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

alasdair said:


> Looking very good midge! I dont know much about warmachine as a whole but I love the work you have done so far


Thanks man! I am not very hip to the ins and outs of the system either, but the battle engines, like the Strider, and the Colossals, like the Stormwall which I am going to be doing for my client as well, are centerpieces in an army. I would equate them to titans in 40k, though they aren't as large, but from what I have heard they can be pretty devastating on the table. Anyone out there that has more knowledge about them feel free to chime in.

Well tonight I made excellent headway on the legs. I have finished all the metallics, save the glowing ports, and I made a bit of progress on the blues. I just looked down at the clock and realized what time it is and with that realization came the exhaustion. I will make sure to leave time at the end of my session tomorrow to take some photographs. So photos tomorrow.

Night all.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm thinking that the wood looks like it has been varnished, maybe a bit more brown/darker would be more to my tastes


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Tonight I remembered to take photographs!!! So I got down to the business of gluing together the leg assembly so I could get a good idea for where my highlights on the blue armor were going to fall. I also made sure that the legs lined up to the places I had left on my scenic base. I have quite a bit of work to still be getting on with obviously, but I got a really good start on the blues for everything. Two shading washes has been done on all the blues, plus the first layer of highlighting on the leg armor. I really feel like things are really starting to come together with this piece. On to the pics:


























































I think that I am going to be fairly hard pressed to get it done by the end of the month for the painting challenge, but I think that it is going to be close. 

More when I have it and always comments and critiques are most welcome.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

More progress! 


















































































Lots of work to do still, but things are definitely progressing!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Looking very nice so far! I would play warmachine but it does not have much of a fanbase in the UK. I know a friend who plays cryx and I considered getting a small cygnar force but im not savvy on the rules enough yet. Rep!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

alasdair said:


> Looking very nice so far! I would play warmachine but it does not have much of a fanbase in the UK. I know a friend who plays cryx and I considered getting a small cygnar force but im not savvy on the rules enough yet. Rep!


Thanks man!! I really know nothing about the game, but I can tell you that I am extremely impressed with the sculpts and casts of the models. Even something as large as this Strider went together with almost no problems. 

Anyhow, I really haven't shared much over the last week, but I have been busy working on this beast and I am proud to say that the Stider itself is complete!!! I still have a bit of work to do on the Storm Smith Operators, but I am just not going to get that done tonight. I did however want to share photos of the completed beast. I really think that he was good practice for the Stormwall I will be undertaking in a couple of weeks. Anyhow, onto pics!


































and some closeups of how it sits on the base:


























Comments and critiques most welcome!


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Ah yeah! Great "miniature" 

I love the soldier running through the legs, perfect use of the model. In all fairness it isn't needed but have you considered some weathering due to the messy environment the machine is in?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Awfun said:


> Ah yeah! Great "miniature"
> 
> I love the soldier running through the legs, perfect use of the model. In all fairness it isn't needed but have you considered some weathering due to the messy environment the machine is in?


Thanks mate!! As far as weathering I had thought about it, but I decided not to do any. I wanted a highly contrasting juxtaposition of the clean and crisp nature of the Cygnar machine and the dirty weathered nature of the Khador troopers and their trench. 

I got a bit more work on on the Storm Smiths tonight, I am almost done and I think one more session will finish them off. 


















More when I have it.


----------



## Glokkss (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful looking minis! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Glokkss said:


> Beautiful looking minis! Can't wait to see more!


Thanks man!

Well tonight I finished up the strider!!!! I really have nothing much more to say on the matter, other than this was a really fun and challenging piece. Onto pics!


















Comments and critiques welcome!


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

That strider is looking awesome as always Midge. It looks like a lot of fun to paint.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Go0se said:


> That strider is looking awesome as always Midge. It looks like a lot of fun to paint.


Thank you sir! It was a joy to paint. Really a lot of fun.

Well I have been away from the painting table for awhile due to other obligations, weddings, out of state car drives, work, packing, unpacking, and re-packing for my upcoming vacation. But last night and tonight I managed to get some work in on the next two pieces I will be working on, a pair of Minuteman Light Warjacks. not a lot of progress, but I have gotten the bases sorted, as soon as my water effects dry, and I have started laying base coats and a few shading washes on the jacks themselves. So here is my minimal progress as it stands.

















on the second base there the Jack is going to be straddling the two little 'islands', with the water running underneath. Thought it was a nice effect and it was my first time using water effects, so we will see what it looks like when it is fully dry. 

Comments and critiques welcome as always.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Midge, Midge, Midge.....critiques....lol! The only real thing I can even think of is the model almost looks to big for the base.

Anyways, well done buddy, another fantastic looking piece that your client should relish. Well done buddy!

Keep it up!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well, it feels like it has been months since I last updated this plog, though to be fair my last update seems to have been eaten by the cyber-space monkeys with the help of their russian hacker friends. Despite the fact that it has been a long time without an update, I have not been idle. I have been continuing on with this massive commission and I am pleased to say that I have completed a few more pieces and I am in progress with more. So to start things off, here are the finished shots of two Cygnar Minuteman Warjacks and a Circle Orboros Wold Guardian:


















































































All of these pieces were a lot of fun to paint, especially the Wold Guardian. I have really come to appreciate the sculpts and casts of the Privateer Press line especially their metals. The Wold Guardian is an all metal model, but due to its intelligent component design it is very solid when put together, even without pinning. 

Anyhow, I have started in on a unit of Arcane Gunmages, the first of three full units that are part of this commission, and I must say that where I really like the sculpts, I started out having a hard time getting the color palette to match the studio scheme that the client requested. No matter what I did the great coats came out too green. After several challenging sessions, I finally just took a step back, and really thought out how to get the grey-blue-green color of the coats as displayed on the PP website and finally worked out the colors and got them back on track. Along with this unit I am working on a Gunmage Officer and Captain Adept. Here are the WIP shots of that unit:


































































I am back behind the brush tonight so hopefully I will have an update come tomorrow. 

As always comments and critiques are most welcome.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Not much to say really other than I got more work done on the gunmages over the last couple of nights. The details are small and fiddly and they are taking a bit more time than I had originally wanted, but they are moving in the right direction.


































Comments and critiques always welcome!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I return with more pictures, but first a few words about what has been going on with yours truly and this project. Over the last couple of weeks I have been working on these Gunmages, but as I continued on with them I continued to feel like there was something not quite right about my color choices on them. First it was the colors on the greatcoats, they were too green and needed more blending with a bluish color to sit more readily with the overall blue scheme of the Cygnar line. Recently it has been the leathers that have been giving me issues. The first two attempts at them left me with leather that was far too reddish, the warmth of the browns negatively contrasting with the coolness of the blue-green coats and blue armor and banding. It took a protracted session behind the painting desk on my day off on Monday to finally get the leathers to the point that I wanted them..... All it took was a complete strip of those areas and a re-paint starting from a different direction. I have managed to complete two of the 6 gunmages and I am confident that with since I have nailed down the recipe for the leather colors, the rest should go much more smoothly. Here are some photos, please let me know what you think.


















































I should be back behind the desk once more tomorrow night and hopefully that will see a good amount of progress made on the rest of the unit so I can move onto the officers who have been sitting waiting in the wings. 

Comments and critiques as always are welcome and helpful!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

As I expected they look amazing, the detail you go in to is impressive too. My normal thought process goes 'what colour do I fancy painting'.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hellados said:


> As I expected they look amazing, the detail you go in to is impressive too. My normal thought process goes 'what colour do I fancy painting'.


Thanks bud! Glad to see that there is still someone following my log here:so_happy:

I have had a hell of a time painting the last couple of nights. My boy brought home this wicked cough from the petri dish that is his elementary school and I am so sore from coughing that I can barely stand it. Having to stop and put down the brush every minute to hack my lungs out is not very conducive to an extended session. Well tonight I powered through and got the leather parts on the remaining 4 Gunmages complete. All that is left on them is some highlights on the metallics and fleshtones. I think that I have plenty of time to meet my self imposed deadline of tomorrow night. I WILL have finished photos tomorrow night!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well I did it. I made a huge push last night and got these Gunmages knocked out. I am not happy with the photos as for some reason my camera just did not want to cooperate with me, but they are done and I am happy with the models. Here they are:










































So I am stoked that I now have one of the three units involved in the commission done. Next up I will be finishing off the Officer attachments for this unit and then I will be moving onto Artificier General Nemo and Caitlin Finch.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well after suffering since Thanksgiving with one of the worst cases of bronchitis that I have ever had, I am finally back at the painting table. I am sooooo glad that my client is an understanding fellow. Anyhow, I managed to get a good bit of work done on the Gunmage Officer. He is still a bit rough on the metallics and they need quite a bit of work, but I am on my way to getting another piece completed. I am hoping that that will produce a good surge of momentum. Here he is:


















Comments and Critiques are always welcome!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well tonight after muddling through a weekend of birthday parties and other familial responsibilities, I was finally able to get back to the painting table this evening. I am happy to say that I managed to get the Gunmage Officer completed. 


















Next up on the block is the quarter-completed Gunmage Captain. I will be jumping in on him hopefully Thursday night. Comments and critiques are welcome as always.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I love them mate, Love the gold trimmings, I need attempt that effect on some of my BA army :s


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hellados said:


> I love them mate, Love the gold trimmings, I need attempt that effect on some of my BA army :s


Thanks man! Gold trimming really does suit BA, I have done the same thing on several of my BA marines as well.

Well after a substantial downtime due to the holidays I am back in the saddle behind the painting desk. I found out today, that my work schedule is going to be changing to the permanent assignment that I have been waiting for, so things should be settling down in that department too. I got back at it yesterday and today doing some work on the Gunmage Captain Adept. There is still much to do, but I think he is coming along. 


















Comments and critiques as always are very welcome.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow Midge you always impress, fantastic paint here!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The Wraithlord said:


> Wow Midge you always impress, fantastic paint here!


Thanks for the compliment Wraith, coming from you that is quite the ego boost! 

Well after some time away from the paint brush I finally got down to business and finished up the Gun Mage Captain Adept. My position at work has changed considerable in the last two weeks, first and foremost I have a different schedule. Secondly it entails quite a bit more responsibility and time. To that end I have had little time in the last couple of weeks to work on much of anything. Thankfully, I seem to have finally adjusted my time to allow me more time to work on the hobby stuff that I so enjoy. 

Without further ado, here is the finished Gunmage Captain:


















I am always down on the fact that I have such a hard time completing entire units. Fortunately for me I get a boost when I finally finish one and it looks like I wanted it to when I started. Here is the whole group of Gunmages that I was commissioned to work on:










Up next in the que is Artificer General Nemo & Storm Chaser Adept Caitlin Finch. Both pieces have a lot of potential and I am really looking forward to getting a move on them. 

As always comments and critiques are most welcome.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well I am back at it again! Sorting out a good hobby schedule around my new work schedule has been challenging to say the least, but over the last several days, mostly today, I was able to sit back down to the painting desk and really get a nice chunk of work done on Nemo & Finch. I will start with the photos and talk a little about them after:

Nemo

































Finch

































Even though I have complained in the past about the overwhelming amount of blue that I have had to paint during the course of this commission, when I get a hold of models like these I really do enjoy painting them. The Cygnar scheme really is a joy to paint and I think that after all this time I am really getting the hang of painting it. 

There is still quite a bit to do on both of them, Finch more so than Nemo, but I think that they are progressing along nicely. I really wanted to spend a lot of time on the white cloth aspects of both of them. I wanted to make sure that the white came out with a nice amount of depth. I think that it came out really nicely. I may go back and clean up a few of the blends, little things that I noticed in the photos, but for the most part I think the white is done.

I am hoping that I am going to get another couple of sessions in over the weekend as I would really like to get this big batch of stuff sent out to the client by the end of next week. 

Comments and critiques are most welcome as always.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

They're looking really nice for a start! Haven't looke through this one for a while so going to have a look on a pc tomorrow (on my phone atm). 

The grey to white looks very smooth!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Grins1878 said:


> They're looking really nice for a start! Haven't looke through this one for a while so going to have a look on a pc tomorrow (on my phone atm).
> 
> The grey to white looks very smooth!


Thanks buddy! your comments are much appreciated!

Well after a 14 hour marathon painting session today I finished off Nemo. I am really happy with how he came out in the end and I am once more finding that I absolutely adore the Warmachine sculpts. Anywho, not much else to say other than I am hoping to jump in on Finch tomorrow. Onto the pics:


















































Comments and critiques are most appreciated.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I have been working on getting Caitlin Finch done and I am pleased to say that I have made some excellent progress from the last pic of her. Still quite a bit to do on the upper body, including of course, her arms and staff, but I think all in all she is coming along nicely:


































Comments and critiques welcome.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Excellent work on that nemo. I like him his face came out. You really captured the "grizzles veteran" in the skintone there


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

elmir said:


> Excellent work on that nemo. I like him his face came out. You really captured the "grizzles veteran" in the skintone there


Thanks elmir! I am most pleased with the way that his face came out. Faces can be such a bear, but I think that these last couple have really turned out well.

Well I did it, I finally finished off a block of models for this commission that seems to just keep on going, not that I have any complaints. I finished off Caitlin Finch this afternoon:


























I wanted to get a shot of her with Nemo as well:










I think that they look great as a pair! 

Finally I thought it would be good to get a nice shot of all the Cygnar stuff that I have been working on the last couple of months before I send this stuff off to the client. 










Next up on the list are a couple of pairs of Kayazy Eliminators. Look for progress shots of them to crop up soon. 

As always comments and critiques are most welcome.


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Fantastic work Midge! If i was your client i would be very very happy to see that.

Moe


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

*I'm back!!!*

Well all I know that it has been forever and a day since I have posted anything what-so-ever to any of my project logs and the reason for that is quite simple..... I haven't really been doing much. I have been sporadically working a bit of commission work here and there, but my personal projects seem to have fallen by the wayside with my growing disenchantment with Games Workshop. However, recently the bug has struck me once again to jump back into commission work with both feet and the guy who I was working on this massive project for has been keen to continue sending me models. 

So what have I been doing, well I have some finished shots of things that I have been working on, and most importantly I have in progress shots of The Stormwall that is in the works. The last block of models I sent my client consisted of:

*Captain Damiano:*


















*Ashlynn D'Elyse:*


















*Kayazy Eliminators:*










*Swamp Horror:*


































*Gatorman Witchdoctors:*










































































































As you can see my photography skills haven't really gotten any better......... But I digress. 

At the current moment I am working on a Stormwall Colossal as part of this commission. I spent quite a bit of time working on the base for this bad boy. It has always been my position that the larger and more impressive the model is the more impressive the base needs to be to maintain a sense of balance. Here is where I am on the piece so far:


























As always I welcome constructive criticism and critique so don't hesitate to throw something out there as a suggestion if you see something. I am hoping that by returning to the boards here I can get the motivation that I need to knock out a bunch of pieces. 

For those of you that have frequented my logs in the past I welcome you back and I hope that you and yours have been well, for the new folk welcome aboard.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey, welcome back!

I had wondered where you'd gotten off to over the last few years. 

I think those gatormen are wretched models, but you clearly made the best of them. But at least the gatormen photos are crystal clear.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Some very nice work there. I'd be pretty chuffed if they dropped through my letterbox :good:


----------

